# Solved: Words with Friends on laptop



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

ive been playing words with wriends for a long time on my laptop - gateway running windows 7 - and in the last few days it refuses to come up. its just stays in loading mode forever. ive reinstalled Silverlight but that doesnt seem to do the trick. what does WWF rely on that perhaps i could reintall or update?
thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you referring to the Facebook app? Delete temporary internet files and restart your browser.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

ugh. so easy, i should have known that myself. thanks!!!


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

yes, it is on facebook but actually, it didnt help. it helped once. then it stopped working again. i cleared the cookies, history and temp. int. files about 5 times, closed the browser each time and even restarted the computer twice. it wond load up. 
any other suggestions?


----------



## wordfriends71 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am also addicted with that game also..I downloaded it on my Samsung Galaxy Tab so anywhere will I go I can play that game..I use the ANAGRAMMER to give me some hints in times I'm having a hard time..

Words with friends cheat


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have tried its started working fine with me, I enjoyed the game.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

i am looking for help with a technical problem here. im not here to talk about how cool you think the game is. sorry.
can someone please help me with the problem i am having...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I provided a suggestion, and you haven't replied as to whether or not it worked.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

i actually replied twice to you. it seemed like an easy enough solution that i should have known myself. i did it and it worked fine. but an hour later when i went back to the game, it wouldnt work no matter what i did. i cleared the cookies, history and temp. int. files about 5 times, closed the browser each time and even restarted the computer twice. it still wont load up.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I missed the previous reply. The fact that it worked once and then not again further indicates a browser problem. What browser are you using? You're saying now when you clear the files and immediately go back to Facebook and Words With Friends, you have exactly the same problem as you first posted? 

Whether you click the button once or a hundred times to clear the temp files, they're gone. There's no point and no effect to doing it multiple times in a row.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

yes, its the exact same problem as what i first posted...it just stays in loading mode. im using the latest internet explorer. i bet it would work in Chrome, but my wife absolutely hates chrome and complains when i even suggest switching. also, i know i only have to delete files once, buts i guess its a mental thing and makes me feel like im leaving no stone unturned. haha
any suggestions for the possible IE issue? i wouldnt think it would be THAT big of a deal since it has worked fine for the last 6 months in IE.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Try a different browser to confirm that's the issue. It's part of the troubleshooting process. Then disable IE add-ons and try it.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

ok, i just intstalled chrome and it works fine, no problem at all. i guess i just leave both browsers active. ill consider this issue solved for now.
thanks alot for everything.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

asuss06 said:


> i bet it would work in Chrome, but my wife absolutely hates chrome and complains when i even suggest switching.


Who cares how many browsers you have loaded on your computer. My wife uses IE and I chose to use Firefox or Chrome. Your wife can use IE all she wants and you can be happy using Chrome! Period!


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, thats what i realized. now i have both up and we can both use our own browsers.


----------

